# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ثبت نام در کنکور >  عکس برا ثبت نام کنکور ؟

## seven

*سلام همگی
من ثبت نام کنکور رو انجام دادم الان نگران اینم که عکسم مطابق قوانین نباشه البته به نظر خودم خوبه ها یکم موهام پیداس و یه تل زدم!
حالا میخواستم بدونم که آیا مشکلی ایجاد میکنه ؟ امکان ویرایش اطلاعات هست؟ بخوام ویرایش کنم که مشکلی پیش نمیاد؟!
ممنون میشم راهنماییم کنید.
*

----------


## Milad.Bt

سلام
فکر نمیکنم مشکلی ایجاد کنه اگه خواستید هم میتونید ویرایش کنید موردی نیست :Yahoo (1):

----------


## yasin tahazadeh

وای خدا این چه سوایه عکستون بایدباحجاب کامل باشه دیگه :Yahoo (77):

----------


## seven

> سلام
> فکر نمیکنم مشکلی ایجاد کنه اگه خواستید هم میتونید ویرایش کنید موردی نیست


از هیچ طریقی هم نمیتونم بفهمم مشکل ایجاد میکنه یا نه؟

----------


## Milad.Bt

> از هیچ طریقی هم نمیتونم بفهمم مشکل ایجاد میکنه یا نه؟


خب تا چ اندازه مو مشخص هستش؟اینجور ک شما میگی تل زدید مسلما خب خیلی مشخصه ک تل هم دید داره :Yahoo (4): 
بهتره ک حجاب داشته باشید تا احیانا مشکلی پیش نیاد :Yahoo (1):

----------


## seven

> خب تا چ اندازه مو مشخص هستش؟اینجور ک شما میگی تل زدید مسلما خب خیلی مشخصه ک تل هم دید داره
> بهتره ک حجاب داشته باشید تا احیانا مشکلی پیش نیاد


نه بابا در اون حدم نیست . نگرام دیگه!
ویرایش کنم که هیچ مشکلی پیش نمیاد ،نه؟!

----------


## Milad.Bt

> نه بابا در اون حدم نیست . نگرام دیگه!
> ویرایش کنم که هیچ مشکلی پیش نمیاد ،نه؟!


نع مشکلی پیش نمیاد :Yahoo (100):

----------


## mhnz

نب بابا چه مشکلی :Yahoo (77):

----------


## Egotist

ثبت نام کنکور تا کی هس؟

----------


## zelzele

> ثبت نام کنکور تا کی هس؟


 تا چهارشنبه

----------


## mhnz

> ثبت نام کنکور تا کی هس؟


تا 28 ام! چهارشنبه

----------


## Egotist

> تا چهارشنبه


خود 4شنبه هم هس؟

تمدید نمیشه؟

خوبه وقته هنو: دی

----------


## mhnz

> خود 4شنبه هم هس؟
> 
> تمدید نمیشه؟
> 
> خوبه وقته هنو: دی


قک کنم خوده 4 شنبه هم هست دیگه که گفتن 28 ام

شما وپویا بزارید 4شنبه شب ساعت 23و55 ثبت نام کنید  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## Egotist

> قک کنم خوده 4 شنبه هم هست دیگه که گفتن 28 ام
> 
> شما وپویا بزارید 4شنبه شب ساعت 23و55 ثبت نام کنید



ن زوده

بزا تمدید ک کردن

تو تمدیدیش ثبت نام میکنیم

----------


## zelzele

> ن زوده
> 
> بزا تمدید ک کردن
> 
> تو تمدیدیش ثبت نام میکنیم


تمدیدم داره ولی الان ثبت نام کن به نظرم

----------


## elm10

میتونی عکس نفرات برتر کنکور ۹۴ رو ببینی حجابشون در چه حد بوده. اونا عکسشون رو قبول کردند.

----------


## mhnz

> ن زوده
> 
> بزا تمدید ک کردن
> 
> تو تمدیدیش ثبت نام میکنیم



اینم فکره خوبیه! :Yahoo (21): 
البته اونم روزه آخرش باشه ها  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## reza-75

من عکسم مال 1.5 سال پیشه و فقط الان موهام بلنده مشکلی پیش نمیاد؟؟:؟؟

----------


## elm10

> ن زوده
> 
> بزا تمدید ک کردن
> 
> تو تمدیدیش ثبت نام میکنیم


خب اگر مدارکتون کامل هست مثل عکس و کد سوابق ثبت نام کنید اگر تمدید کردن ادیت کنید! فرم رو که تا اخر مهلت ثبت نام از سیستم حذف نمی کنن

----------


## zelzele

> من عکسم مال 1.5 سال پیشه و فقط الان موهام بلنده مشکلی پیش نمیاد؟؟:؟؟


نه من عکسم ماله دو سال پیش که پارسال کنکور دادم امسالم همونه  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## mhnz

> من عکسم مال 1.5 سال پیشه و فقط الان موهام بلنده مشکلی پیش نمیاد؟؟:؟؟


عکس من واسه اول دبیرستانه  :Yahoo (4):   :Yahoo (4):  تازه قبلش ها  :Yahoo (4): 
آخه چه مشکلی میخواد پیش بیاد!  :Yahoo (20):   :Yahoo (110):

----------


## mhnz

ااااااااااااااااااااااااا  اااااااااااااااااااااا برا منم همونطوری شد که یکی گقت :Yahoo (13):  :Yahoo (77): 
 :Yahoo (19):   :Yahoo (19): 
میگه خطایی رخ داده است!!!!!!!!!!!!! :Yahoo (19):  چرااااااااااا دروغ میگهههههههههههههههههههههه  ه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ :Yahoo (19):

----------


## Mr.mTf

شاید بخاطر همون تلی  :Yahoo (23):  که زدید الان تحت پیگرد هستید 
کلا ارزش ریسک نداره
کارتون رو محکم بگیرید
شاید خدایی تو خواب بهش وحی بشه که 
ای خدایی کسانی را که تل زده اند را از کنکور محروم بنما هوهوهوهوهوه

----------


## Mr.mTf

> *سلام همگی
> من ثبت نام کنکور رو انجام دادم الان نگران اینم که عکسم مطابق قوانین نباشه البته به نظر خودم خوبه ها یکم موهام پیداس و یه تل زدم!
> حالا میخواستم بدونم که آیا مشکلی ایجاد میکنه ؟ امکان ویرایش اطلاعات هست؟ بخوام ویرایش کنم که مشکلی پیش نمیاد؟!
> ممنون میشم راهنماییم کنید.
> *


البته بستگی داره خدایی شما رو پسند کنه یا نه  :Yahoo (23): 
ادامه بالایی

----------


## m.javvi

> ااااااااااااااااااااااااا  اااااااااااااااااااااا برا منم همونطوری شد که یکی گقت
>  
> میگه خطایی رخ داده است!!!!!!!!!!!!! چرااااااااااا دروغ میگهههههههههههههههههههههه  ه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


برای منم میزنه 
خطایی رخ داده است
از ساعت 7 تا الان
کی درست میشه!!!؟

----------


## mhnz

> برای منم میزنه 
> خطایی رخ داده است
> از ساعت 7 تا الان
> کی درست میشه!!!؟


نمیدونم  :Yahoo (2):

----------

